# Ista Max Mix Co2 Reactor Dropping Water



## sactown9 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Ista Max Mix Co2 Reactor Dropping Water Level*

I'm not sure why my post did not show up. Below is a picture of my Ista Max Mix Co2 reactor dropping in water level. Does anyone else with this reactor have this problem? To bring the water level back up, I just detach the Co2 hose from the unit and water will automatically seep in the small valve opening.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jun 15, 2012)

That's gonna be because too much gas is going in or not enoughflow. Is that the medium or large? What is the pump flow rate?


----------



## sactown9 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a large Ista Max Mix and the recommended flow rate is 264-528 gph. My filter is a Rena Xp3 and is rated at 350 gph, although, 187 gph with full accessories/media. Does anyone know if the Ista recommended flow rate based on with or without full accessories?


----------

